# In Kona Today



## slip (Oct 16, 2011)

In Kona today. Fisrt full day. Had breakfast at Lava Java. Really good! Fair Winds snorkeling tomorrow!!


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 16, 2011)

Have a great time! On my way home from two weeks in Maui, so sad to have left.


----------



## yeereid (Oct 16, 2011)

Slip-

Have a lovely time!  We just got home this morning from the Big Island and my depression has set in...

Be sure to hit Beach 69!


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2011)

Just got back from a little snorkeling for the first time. That was great!!
I just got my prescrption goggles and it was nice to be able to see.
We're going to hit 2 step on Wednesday. Off to lunch and Lava Flows. Aloha.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm jealous!

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## BevL (Oct 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Just got back from a little snorkeling for the first time. That was great!!
> I just got my prescrption goggles and it was nice to be able to see.
> We're going to hit 2 step on Wednesday. Off to lunch and Lava Flows. Aloha.



Lucky duck!!

Have a great time.

And don't prescription goggles make a huge difference?  I use mine all the time for ocean swimming.  I get panicky when I can't see and I'm blind as a bat without my glasses.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Just got back from a little snorkeling for the first time. That was great!!
> I just got my prescrption goggles and it was nice to be able to see.
> We're going to hit 2 step on Wednesday. Off to lunch and Lava Flows. Aloha.



Is this a prescription mask?  Where did you get it?


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes,it is a prescription mask. My wife ordered it from getwetstore.com.
I think they were about $75. Well worth it.

We hit the Fish Hopper for lunch. Wife had the fish tacos. Nice fresh fish, she
Loved it. I had the Loco Moco. It was really good also.

It's been a whole day and still no shave ice.:annoyed: Tomorrow!!


----------



## yeereid (Oct 17, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Is this a prescription mask?  Where did you get it?



We just kayaked at Kealakekua Bay and rented a double kayak from Kayak Central @ Pineapple Park.  Not only were their prices less than others ($53 vs $60-67 elsewhere) but the owner, Annie was super sweet and helpful.  My BF had no intention of snorkeling and declined when she asked if we needed equipment.  He sad that he was as blind as a bat and she sad, "no worries, I have prescription goggles!" Sure enough, he tried them on and was amazed that he could see clearly!  She let him use the mask and snorkel for free!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 17, 2011)

We love the Fair Winds cruise, it is one of our favorites.  They provided prescription goggles for no charge years ago.  DH wouldn't get out of the water when lunch was ready, said he could eat any time, he was going to snorkel every minute possible. Recently for a wedding gift we gave a Fair Winds gift certificate as they were going to Kona.

When we went to Alaska we kayaked. I had to twist DH's arm to go with me and he loved it.  So hopefully next time we are in Hawaii we can try kayaking, it sounds awesome.

Add me to the jealous list. 

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go... so I can save up for my next vacation


----------



## cissy (Oct 17, 2011)

More raves for Fair Winds snorkel.  My best trip ever!  They gave me a free prescription mask as well.  I have since bought one in Antigua for around $40.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2011)

The prescription masks you can rent don't work for me, because I have completely different vision in each eye.  I've been thinking about buying one.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 17, 2011)

Denise - The prescription mask that you have has removable/replaceable lenses. It is called a "Look" mask. If the mask fits well, take it to your local scuba store and see if they still have lenses available. If they don't, PM me with what you need for each eye and I will see if my store has them. 

My scuba dealer carried this mask for 10+ years and has quite an inventory of lenses in various strengths. 

Let me know!

elaine


----------



## suzanne (Oct 17, 2011)

Add me to the jealous list.  Our first trip isn't until next November. I'm also blind as a bat without my glasses and have tried contacts for snorkeling and diving but they just don't work for me. Would love to try the RX Goggles.

What resort are you staying at? Would love to see photos of your resort and adventures. We plan to do the night snorkle with the giant manta rays so hopefully we can use the RX goggles then.

Suzanne


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2011)

Denise,you can get different lenses for each eye if you need to. It would be
A little more expensive but they are well worth it. I knew they rented them
But I figured we'd be going often enough to buy them.

We had this trip booked before we had our timeshares. We're staying at the
Royal Kona. Great location for walking around. We have a car for the next 3 
Days so we're going to CheCk out a few timeshares for our next vist. I want
To go by the Kona Coast,Sea Village and Paniolo Greens.

There's a timeshare realty company,Red Time Realty, in downtown Kona. I'm
Going to talk to him. No buying, He lists some prices outside his office and
I know I can do much better on EBay.

Off to Fair Winds, Aloha.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 17, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> The prescription masks you can rent don't work for me, because I have completely different vision in each eye.  I've been thinking about buying one.



You can either order a good prescription dive mask from a local dive shop in California or from one of the online dive shops like scuba.com:

http://www.scuba.com/scuba-gear-53/Masks-Masks-w--Optical-Lenses.html

You'll need a good a good dive mask from a scuba dive shop/store, and one that can be used with prescription/optical lenses.  You'll also need a copy of your current prescription.


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 17, 2011)

My opthamologist has the masks at his office... Not sure if you can use a prescription plan for this. I wear contacts when I snorkel/dive


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2011)

Just got back from Fair Winds. Excellent outfit!! Hot dogs and burgers for 
Lunch. They were good too, not all dried out. Enjoying the Lani now. They did
Upgrade us to an oceanfront room for our anniversary. Hear the waves 
Crashing all night. We won't want to leave.I'll post some pics when we get
Back, only have the IPad to work with here. BTW, the AT&T service works
Great here. Nice and fast. We even watched the Packer game using our
Dish Anywhere. That worked great here because most places didn't have the
Packer game on. My wife signed us up for that through Dish network before
We left and it works great.She even recorded stuff while we're here so we
Can watch it at home when we get back.

Time for a Longboard, Aloha.


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2011)

We went to Wyndham Kona,Kona Coast and Sea Village. I don't think you
Could go wrong staying at any one of these. Going to Paniolo Greens and
Bay Club later today. Already thinking of our next visit


----------



## MON2REY (Oct 18, 2011)

Can you get prescription masks that are bifocals?  I'd like to see my camera controls as well as the fish.


----------



## presley (Oct 18, 2011)

Where are you staying?  
I wish that I didn't read this thread.  You are doing all my favorite things and I am getting jealous.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Denise - The prescription mask that you have has removable/replaceable lenses. It is called a "Look" mask. If the mask fits well, take it to your local scuba store and see if they still have lenses available. If they don't, PM me with what you need for each eye and I will see if my store has them.
> 
> My scuba dealer carried this mask for 10+ years and has quite an inventory of lenses in various strengths.
> 
> ...



Elaine - something funny - with the prescription mask you gave me - I could see GREAT out of my bad eye, and TERRIBLE out of my good eye!  Which really confused my brain!

Thanks for the idea!
D


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 18, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> prescription mask you gave me - I could see GREAT out of my bad eye, and TERRIBLE out of my good eye!  Which really confused my brain!
> 
> Thanks for the idea!
> D




Denise, I got my prescription mask from Snorkel-Mart.  I got the Spirit 2 system - mask, fins, and snorkel, with gear bag, for cheap.  If your prescription works, they've got pretty affordable stuff.  Quality merchandise and fast shipping.  Recommended.

http://www.snorkel-mart.com/master.cfm?CategoryID=28

Dave


----------



## Eagle7304 (Oct 18, 2011)

Denise
I got my prescription mask in March at Snorkel Bobs in Lahaina. They put a different lense for each eye. I did have to take my prescription with me. It sped up the process. Wanted to be out in the water, not inside


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2011)

Eagle7304 said:


> Denise
> I got my prescription mask in March at Snorkel Bobs in Lahaina. They put a different lense for each eye. I did have to take my prescription with me. It sped up the process. Wanted to be out in the water, not inside



Can you give me a ball park figure on price?


----------



## lprstn (Oct 18, 2011)

I was there this June.

Here's some tips:

Rent a Jeep. You can do the following for free:

- Drive down Waipo Valley
- Drive straight to the Green Sand Beach (yes, you can with your jeep we did it. It's a rocky ride but drive alongside the farm).
- Drive to the Southern Most Point (take a picnic lunch and chill at the view.)

We loved the body boarding beach. Just past Monakea resort. A public beach across the lava patch.

We loved eating the Sunday all you can eat at Bongo Ben's.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 18, 2011)

MON2REY said:


> Can you get prescription masks that are bifocals?  I'd like to see my camera controls as well as the fish.



http://www.scuba.com/scuba-gear-53/Masks-Masks-w--Optical-Lenses.html


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2011)

We got our rental car today, they were out of small cars and they upgraded us to a 4 door Jeep
Wrangler.:whoopie: Went to take a quick snorkel at Kahaluu Beach park.
Lot's of fish and we were there in a few minutes.

Then we went to Da Poke Shack. We got a Poke bowl, that had the Wasbi 
poke and two sides. My wife picked mussels and white rice. That was $8.50
And I had the special of the day,Panko crusted Ahi and my two sides were
Brown rice and crab salad for $8.99.Then a couple of Longboards. We took it
All back and watched the sun set. Beautiful end to a great day. We have
Pictures we'll post later, but I highly recommend Da Poke Shack.

Going to two step tomorrow and our anniversary dinner tomorrow nite, would
You believe my wife picked the Outback Steakhouse?

Aloha


----------



## lynne (Oct 19, 2011)

slip said:


> We got our rental car today, they were out of small cars and they upgraded us to a 4 door Jeep
> Wrangler.:whoopie: Went to take a quick snorkel at Kahaluu Beach park.
> Lot's of fish and we were there in a few minutes.
> 
> ...



Aloha Jeff,

Instead of Outback, you may want to go to Sam Choy's Kai Lanai which has recently opened.  The views are fabulous, as is the food.

Congratulations on your upcoming anniversary!


----------



## jhac007 (Oct 19, 2011)

slip said:


> We got our rental car today, they were out of small cars and they upgraded us to a 4 door Jeep
> Wrangler.:whoopie: Aloha




I hope they are out of small cars next month and will upgrade me to a Jeep.  Which rental company was this?

Jim


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2011)

We had Enerprise pick us up. They said they only had a couple of vehicles
Left. If your coming during the holiday they all may run short.

We did take a ride to Waikoloa yesterday. We checked out Paniolo Greens. 
They let us go in a unit. We really liked the unit but we thought it was too far
Out for what we do on the island. If I was a golfer, I would hesitate to stay
There.
All the resorts have been really nice and let us in units and walk the grounds.
We just told them we were thinking about trading in. Right now when we come back to 
Kona we'll go to Sea Village because of the units and the location. We just liked it a little better than the others.

Going to the Place of Refuge and probably another drive. Aloha.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 19, 2011)

I've always liked the location of Sea Village, but as I remember they don't have a/c.  Since we have always visited during the summer that's never been an option for us.  We've found the a/c is a must in Kona during the summer.  We stayed once at a place without it.........never again.


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2011)

Good point on the A/C. We always come to Hawaii October through February
So that's usually not an issue for us. Next time we're on the Big Island I think
We will stay on the Hilo side and use Sea Mountain.
We did check out the Bay Club also but again a little far out for us. We'd have
To come a few more times to get all the touristy stuff out of the way before
We're further from the attractions. Even though it's only a half hour from Kona. Aloha.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Good point on the A/C. We always come to Hawaii October through February
> So that's usually not an issue for us. Next time we're on the Big Island I think
> We will stay on the Hilo side and use Sea Mountain.


Have you been to Sea Mountain to see where it is?  It's kind of out there all by itself.  It is closer to Volcano National Park and Hilo than any other timeshare, but would be still quite a drive each day depending on what you want to do.



> We did check out the Bay Club also but again a little far out for us. We'd have To come a few more times to get all the touristy stuff out of the way before We're further from the attractions. Even though it's only a half hour from Kona. Aloha.


We like staying a week in Kona and a week in Waikoloa.  We find the Waikoloa area (Bay Club, even Paniolo Greens) a great spot for getting to Waipio Valley, Hawi, Waimea, and all points north on the island.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeff, check out the food and beer at the Kona Brewing Company.  Great food, excellent beer.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2011)

Just got back from two step. Great snorkeling, lots of fish and a turtle.

Already been to Kona Brewing, took the tour and had the rest of the pizza for breakfast today. 
Been drinking Mai Tia's and Longboard most days. 

When we come back we'll want to check out the Hilo side so Sea Mountain will 
Be great for the volcano and exploring that side of the island. We know we'll
Be doing more driving on that trip.

Much more crowded in Kona today, cruise ship came in this morning. We're 
Going to hit a few more shops now. Hopefully the crowd thinned out a little.
Aloha.


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2011)

Another beautiful morning. Slept in a little,got up at 7:30.Sitting on the
Lanai and just had spinner dolphins jumping by. My wife will be made, missed
The picture.We're going to drive south today. No real plans just bumming. 
DW bought new Hawaian Spirit luggage. It's so big we can fit my large one
Inside. It will save the extra bag fee. Really nice though,she got it at Da Big
Bags. So much for traveling light.:rofl: At least she'll be ready for Kauai in
February.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 20, 2011)

slip said:


> We got our rental car today, they were out of small cars and they upgraded us to a 4 door Jeep
> Wrangler.:whoopie:
> Aloha



WOW, what a great upgrade!!!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 20, 2011)

slip said:


> We did take a ride to Waikoloa yesterday. We checked out Paniolo Greens.
> They let us go in a unit. We really liked the unit but we thought it was too far
> Out for what we do on the island. If I was a golfer, I would hesitate to stay
> There.
> :



We stayed at Paniolo greens one year for a week.  I did not like it: the pool was so small and it was so windy that it would have been cold to walk back to the unit.  Also, we did not have a view.  However, it is a good ways on the way to the other side of the island and also close to the great northern beaches.
  Some people - it is their favorite.  Not mine, though


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 20, 2011)

Luanne said:


> Have you been to Sea Mountain to see where it is?  .



Sure have!!!!!!

we love it!!!!
the lack of A/C was not a problem there, even in the summer, a nice breeze and windows kept it cool enough.
We'll be there 2 weeks in November, can hardly wait.

even though our family will be up in Kona for Thanksgiving, we can travel up there for visits.  Even drove up Sunday mornig for church!


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 20, 2011)

*Feel earthquake there?*



slip said:


> Just got back from Fair Winds. Excellent outfit!! Hot dogs and burgers for
> Lunch. They were good too, not all dried out. Enjoying the Lani now. They did
> Upgrade us to an oceanfront room for our anniversary. Hear the waves
> Crashing all night. We won't want to leave.I'll post some pics when we get
> ...



Heard there was a 'small' 4.5 earthquake -- feel it?


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2011)

No, didn't feel the earthquake. Sounds like it was on the other side if the
Island. Not many people we talked to felt it. We were in Quinns this afternoon
For a Longboard and a few people said they felt it. Couldn't have been too
Big.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff, your daily update on the Island has become a must read for me.  I have become addicted to your posts. So anyone headed there after you leave is going to have to pick up where you leave off. Joan are you reading this? 

I would love to see some current photos of everything. I just got my issue of Hawaii Magazine in the mail and have been drooling all over it. its the Food Issue. 

We will be at the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort for our first week and the Hilton Waikololo Resort for the 2nd week. Would love to see current photos of both properties if anyone has any. We have a 2 bedroom unit at each place. Nov. 2012 seems so far away, I wish we could go now. I love the excitement that going to a new place for the first time brings. 

Suzanne


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2011)

We stopped by the Wyndham, your going to love it there. I didn't have the 
Camera with me,sorry. One of the only times I didn't have it with me. I'll 
Post some pictures either Sunday or Monday. My wife took over 400 this trip.
Even of our food:hysterical: I'll try to post the most interesting ones.
The only good thing about this trip ending is that we have Kauai in February
To look forward to.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeff, I've been following your posts, too, and have been taking notes - so thanks! It's been over 10 years since our last trip to the Big Island. We arrive in Kona tomorrow and will be staying at Kingsland. I can't wait!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 21, 2011)

suzanne said:


> Jeff, your daily update on the Island has become a must read for me.  I have become addicted to your posts. So anyone headed there after you leave is going to have to pick up where you leave off. Joan are you reading this?
> 
> I would love to see some current photos of everything. I just got my issue of Hawaii Magazine in the mail and have been drooling all over it. its the Food Issue.
> 
> ...


Hi Suzanne
Of course I am reading this !! :whoopie: 

Here are summer 2010 pics of Kona Hawaiian resort
http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/f...4484792009","vp":"g","sb":5},"ovm":{"v":"s"}}


----------



## suzanne (Oct 21, 2011)

Sent you a PM. Snapfish doesn't like me.LOL 

Suzanne


----------



## Elli (Oct 21, 2011)

slip said:


> No, didn't feel the earthquake. Sounds like it was on the other side if the
> Island. Not many people we talked to felt it. We were in Quinns this afternoon
> For a Longboard and a few people said they felt it. Couldn't have been too
> Big.


Jeff, how did you like Quinn's, and what is a "Longboard"?


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2011)

Elli said:


> Jeff, how did you like Quinn's, and what is a "Longboard"?



Longboard is a beer or more correctly a lager.    It is one of the Kona Brewing Company's offerings.

http://konabrewingco.com/beers/longboard-lager/


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2011)

Elli said:


> Jeff, how did you like Quinn's, and what is a "Longboard"?



A long board is a surf board & it's also the name of a beer made by the Kona Brewing Co. which is a great place to eat and have a beer.

Jeff - do they still have a lunch special?


----------



## Elli (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks, Denise, I figured it was some kind of a drink - didn't know it was beer.  We have been there and really like their pizza.


----------



## Elli (Oct 21, 2011)

Luanne said:


> Longboard is a beer or more correctly a lager.    It is one of the Kona Brewing Company's offerings.
> 
> http://konabrewingco.com/beers/longboard-lager/


Thanks, Luanne, didn't see your post.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2011)

If you like micro-brews, you can sign up for a free tour of their facility, and it includes a free tasting after wards.


----------



## Elli (Oct 21, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> Hi Suzanne
> Of course I am reading this !! :whoopie:
> 
> Here are summer 2010 pics of Kona Hawaiian resort
> http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/f...4484792009","vp":"g","sb":5},"ovm":{"v":"s"}}


Joan, I just saw the pictures of Wyndham Mauna Loa, not Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, they did have lunch specials but we took the tour and had a pizza. 
I did go back and take some pictures of the outside of the Kona Hawaiian.
I'll post those on Sunday or Monday. It'll take a while to go through all
The pictures. I'll post a couple here and post a link if you want to see them 
All.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 22, 2011)

Quote:

 Originally Posted by ronandjoan

Hi Suzanne
 Of course I am reading this !! 

Here are summer 2010 pics of Kona Hawaiian resort
http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/fe...A"s"}}

Joan, I just saw the pictures of Wyndham Mauna Loa, not Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort.



Elli said:


> Joan, I just saw the pictures of Wyndham Mauna Loa, not Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort.



When I clicked on that link. it went to Kona Hawaiian Resort....does it now for you too?


----------



## Elli (Oct 22, 2011)

I just clicked on the link again, don't see any Kona Hawaiian Resort, only Mauna Loa.


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm uploading the pictures into a photobucket album right now. It will take me 
a while. I'll post the link when I'm done. I'm going to have another album with
the places we ate so if your only interested in that you don't have to look 
through them all.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your trip with us all. I'm so glad you have had what sounds like a wonderful time. I have really enjoyed your thread. Please let me know when you get your photos uploaded, I'm so looking forward to seeing them.

Suzanne


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm glad you enjoyed the thread. We did have a great time. It's always hard to
leave though.  It was a little easier this time knowing we're going to
Kauai in February. 

I'll have the link in a few minutes, almost done uploading.


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's the link to our Kona photos. I'm going to make a new album for the
places we ate at and put that in a different link. If you have any questions let
me know if you have any problems. The link opened for me when I previewed it.



http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Kona%20Oct%202012/

I still have to add some captions to the pictures.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 24, 2011)

Great pictures and trip report, Jeff.  I enjoyed reading it.  Lucky you to go back again in February to Kauai.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 24, 2011)

Wonderful photos. Thank you so much for sharing them. I'm going to miss your posts. I really enjoyed reading them every day. What type of camera did you use for the snorkeling photos?

So glad you had such a wonderful time.

Suzanne


----------



## Luanne (Oct 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Here's the link to our Kona photos. I'm going to make a new album for the
> places we ate at and put that in a different link. If you have any questions let
> me know if you have any problems. The link opened for me when I previewed it.
> 
> ...



Nice pictures.  I notice it's titled Kona 2012.  Is this a preview of next year's trip?


----------



## geoand (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the daily reports.  DW and I spent 3 weeks on Kona last January and will be spending 5 weeks starting after Christmas this year.  Your posts inspired me to take DW to Dive shop here in this area to obtain a shorty wet suit, snorkel, prescription mask and fins.  Owner of shop asked why I was not getting anything and he said my explanation made no sense.  For one thing, he said that the size of my head (larger than most - no comments from the peanut gallery pls) would make it difficult to find a rental mask to fit me.  He also pointed out the size of my ski boats (feet) and said that would also be difficult to fit me.  So, after trying out all sorts of masks and fins, I am now fitted out with mask, snorkel, fins and will go back this week to try out the shorty wetsuit that he is ordering for me.

Before we got home, we made a side trip to obtain the new nikon underwater coolpix.  DW has been reading the manual and taking all sorts of practice shots since we got everything Friday.


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought about the the date on there last night , I'll have to fix that and 
add some captions. My wife uses a point and shoot Cannon Powershot 
SD1200IS and she bought a DiCapac underwater case. It's like a baggie with
2 ziplock seals.
My wife looked into the whole snorkeling equipment for me. It's something I 
wanted to try but I didn't think I could because of the glasses. Next time we'll
do the night manta ray snorkel. We had a manta ray swim by our lanai for about
5 minutes and that was really cool.
We're already scoping out snorkel spots for Kauai in February. 

Geoand
Let us know how it works out for you.Kahaluu Beach is a great public beach 
to start out at. Lots of fish, not far from town and easy access. My wife
found it much easier to use some flotation(noodle,belt or tube) while she was
taking pictures.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Kona%20Oct%202011/


----------



## geoand (Oct 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Geoand
> Let us know how it works out for you.Kahaluu Beach is a great public beach
> to start out at. Lots of fish, not far from town and easy access. My wife
> found it much easier to use some flotation(noodle,belt or tube) while she was
> taking pictures.



The wetsuits should provide plenty of buoyancy for picture taking.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 25, 2011)

Jeff, I miss my daily fix  (ie your posts) already. Can't wait to read your posts in February.

Suzanne


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2011)

We'll be at Pono Kai in February but if some one wants us to stop somewhere 
for current pictures of someplace let us know. We'll be all over the island.
My daughters coming and she is going to be taking a Photo tour out of Kapaa
so I know she'll get some great pictures of the sights. I know we're going to 
stop at a few different timeshares while we're there. My wife bought the camera
adapter for her Ipad so we'll be able to upload photos while we're there this
time. 

Today was my first day back to work :annoyed: , but I got to talk about Hawaii
with everyone though so it wasn't too bad. 

Elli

We just had a few drinks in Quinns. Next time we will definitely eat there. We
looked at the menu and saw some food come out and it looked great.

I had to update the photo link. The old one didn't work after I corrected the date.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Kona%20Oct%202011/


----------



## Elli (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Jeff, really enjoyed your pictures.


----------

